# SouthBendServers Review



## NodeBytes (Aug 17, 2013)

Hey All,

It's been about 2 months since I signed up with Zach. When I was searching for a Dedicated Server he contacted me with a great deal on an RTO server and I took it. This review isn't necessarily about the server, but more about how good the service is I get with them.

Alright, the techie part... specs at time of order.

Dual Xeon L5420

16Gb Ram

2 x 250gb SATA drives.

1 x 100mbit connection.

5 x IPV4 (No IPV6 available at Colostore)

Server runs well, had a few issues with the internal RAID so I'm just using Proxmox LVM right now. I will be upgrading the drives eventually as I am nearly out of space, but until then it serves its purpose.

Network - See http://vpsboard.com/topic/1580-traceroute/

Customer Service

Zach pays close attention to every detail even going out of his way to add me on Skype. I've talked to him quite a few times with my odd requests or small complaints and he listens and finds solutions. He is a great guy that is easy to talk to and you can tell he puts time in to what he does. He has gone out of his way by ASKING me if everything is working or if I'm having any problems. He has told me his method of doing business is having a deeper relationship with his customers than just receiving payments. 

If anyone is looking for a great provider with great rates and some of the best customer service out there check out SouthBendServers. They'll probably help you with even your oddest requests.


----------



## Tactical (Aug 17, 2013)

Also a customer of SouthBendServers. Zach is very good guy and does go out his way to help out. Thats why I am getting another dedicated server from him!


----------



## VPN.SH (Aug 18, 2013)

Agreed, I also find that Zach has great communication with clients. He frequently says hello to me on Skype and keeps me updated on everything related to my dedi.


He's informed me recently of a change that should really increase the productivity of my server, so we'll see how that goes and I may do a review to explain how things have been for me.


Top marks, Zach.


----------



## Jeffrey (Aug 24, 2013)

They really sound worth my attention, thanks!


----------



## ZekeServers (Sep 22, 2013)

Wow I live pretty close to those guys yet  I never heard of them, I should try em out sometime.


----------



## Zach (Sep 22, 2013)

Thank you for the kind words everyone!

@ZekeServers, where are you at?  I'm about 1.25hrs west of South Bend.


----------



## Gallaeaho (Sep 29, 2013)

Hm, I've seen this name pop up maybe once or twice, but I've never really taken the time to glance over their site until just now. I do have to admit that their site is clean, and if Zach is as friendly and professional as you claim he is (and, by the sounds of it, he is very much so), then I think that I'd like to do business with this host if they have what I'm looking for.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 29, 2013)

SouthBendServers is good. I've been using them for a couple months now, can't complain. Haven't really done anything noteworthy with the VPS yet so haven't been monitoring it, but support has been good when I've needed it.


----------



## Zach (Sep 29, 2013)

MannDude said:


> SouthBendServers is good. I've been using them for a couple months now, can't complain. Haven't really done anything noteworthy with the VPS yet so haven't been monitoring it, but support has been good when I've needed it.


Thanks Curtis! I appreciate your business.



Gallaeaho said:


> Hm, I've seen this name pop up maybe once or twice, but I've never really taken the time to glance over their site until just now. I do have to admit that their site is clean, and if Zach is as friendly and professional as you claim he is (and, by the sounds of it, he is very much so), then I think that I'd like to do business with this host if they have what I'm looking for.


Thanks! Feel free to PM me / Add me on Skype (zach.fedora3) if you ever need anything.  A lot of times I have servers available which aren't advertised on our site that I can offer pretty cheap.  Also custom setups are possible.


----------

